# Battle for Middle Earth II can't get it to work help!?



## Despot96 (Jan 22, 2012)

I have problem with Battle for Middle Earth II to get it working for multiplayer via GameRanger or LAN. I want to be honest here with you i have downloaded piracy version
and i installed it. What should i do next? I tried to crack it then installed the patch 1.06 and later i heard for patch switcher. My friend told me on GameRanger for this and i tried everything but can't get it to work. Can you tell me step by step so i can install it properly and when i dont crack it its always poping up "please insert correct CD to play" its annoying :angry: so please help. I'm sorry if i have a piracy version. Thanks? :sad:

EDIT: I need it to work for version 1.06. And always i installed it i get in option screen some random numbers? :ermm: Its annoying i want it to play on LAN
P.S: I ask my friend does he got original version he told me " i downloaded it"
Any Help would be great


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sorry, but forum rules prohibit offering help with pirated software. There is a link to the rules at the top of every page. All I can suggest is that you purchase a legal copy of the game.

Thread closed.


----------

